# brisket cooked too fast



## itsadryheat (Jul 16, 2007)

I have an electric ECB.
I attempted my first brisket this weekend. It was tasty, but it cooked way too fast. I did a rub the night before, took the briskey out of the fridge 1 hour before putting it in the smoker. I have a Maverick smoker thermometer, the smoker was at 244 degrees when I put the meat on.
I added 4 decent size chunks of hickory. The temp jumped to 285 for some time, then dropped to 265 and basically stayed there.
The internal temp was 160 after 2 1/2 hours. I foiled it and put it back in the smoker till it reached 190. This was in less than 4 hours total time in the smoker. I wrapped the foiled brisket in several towels and put it in a cooler out in the sun to finish "slow" cooking. The brisket was pretty tasty, but concerns me that it cooked soooo fast.
By the way, it was a 7 lb brisket from Wal-mart.

Any ideas how to keep the temps down using an electric ECB?
Seems the temps are rising due to adding wood chunks. maybe anothe rmethod of smoking the wood?
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup too high on the heat.  I smoke at around 211* to 220* max.  You may not want to use the wood chunks and go for the chips, and maybe wet them a bit.  I've never used an electric smoker, so this is all I can offer.


----------



## bigal (Jul 16, 2007)

Was it tender? I've noticed that internal temp doesn't mean the brisket is done, gotta use something to "jab" it with. I use my instant read thermometer, if it slides in like going into butter, it's done.............if not.........well, I don't care what the temp or time says, it's stay'n on the heat/smoker.

sometimes a brisket will cook faster than others, nothing wrong.

I've also noticed that w/higher heat, the "ending" temp of the meat will be higher also. 

If it tasted great and the family was happy, then what the heck is wrong?

If it was tough, then you should have left it on longer.

Everything here on SMF is basicly a "rule of thumb". As w/all "meat", no two are alike.

Just my opinion, worth what it cost you.


----------



## fad3d (Jul 16, 2007)

One thing you may want to check is if the wood chunks are in direct contact with the heating element. I had a problem with the wood catching fire due to the contact for a while, which led to a spike in the heat. Then I slapped my forehead and covered up the element completely with lava rock and it helped. 

also, are you soaking the wood long enough before exposing them to the heat?


----------



## itsadryheat (Jul 16, 2007)

The brisket was tender, juicy, not bad at all. I just wonder how good it would be if it actually cooked "low -n- Slow"
I'll have to try wood chips, maybe in foil, to see if I can keep the temps down. What about covering the heating element with lava rocks? Think that may help?
Also, it was 108 to 110 degrees in Phoenix this past weekend, I suspect that will have some affect on the internal temp of the smoker.
All of you electric brinkman Gourmet smiker users out there, what have you done to regulate the heat? This has been an issue with the pork shoulder and salmon I smoked so far.


----------



## bigal (Jul 16, 2007)

If it was tender and juicy...............then what is the problem?  So what if it took 1/2 the time.  I'd be happy if I were you.

Your do'n fine by me, nobody said it HAS to take 1.5hrs/#.  

Your good, don't sweat it.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 16, 2007)

How deep was the smoke ring???  If the smoke flavor was fine then you had a successful smoke..  But on an electric smoker you will want to use smaller chips instead of the larger chunks.  And YES ambient temperature plays a big roll in the temp of your smoker... 

But all in all Congrats on your ability to adapt and on the good smoke

Oh by the way.. Post pics next time we like that...


----------



## smokehouse lanny (Jul 16, 2007)

The 13.75 # Packer I did this weekend went on the smoke at 225* for 5 hours, in the foil at 200-210* for 10 hours. Seperated flat from point and let cool for 90 minutes then sliced on the meat slicer. Flat sliced well at .25 in. but point went to .5 in. to get a slice and it was still falling apart but was moist and tender and tasty. When time to foil I put it in a foil sheet pan with 1/2 cup apple juice and 12 oz. can of brew.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good Eats!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Oh oh, this thread is about kilowatts not gasser offsets.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh well, I said what I said, tadoot, tadoot.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome Itsa -

Sounds like you did have a good smoke! Sometimes those briskets are tough as shoe leather if not cooked slow so learning to control the heat will help in the future. Enjoy!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey dry heat, first thing, lets get a name or nickname for ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have the same unit, it usually sits at 245* all day every day, heat may not have helped, i've done a 11# brisket in 7 hrs but you beat that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Soak the chunks and only use 2 or 3 small pieces at a time.
Use Al's theory on doneness 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Did you use the water pan?
I'll try to help as best i can but it sounds like it was a good brisket!


----------



## bigal (Jul 17, 2007)

Let's call him Tom.  Don't know why.  Tom is a good one.  Itsadryheat Tom.  Has a ring to it......


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 17, 2007)

Works for me!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

That's only the second member we've named I think. The first as recall was Big Turd ...


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 17, 2007)

my smoker cooks briskets closer to 1 hour per pound. they still come out very good. everyone at work that has tasted my brisket say i know how to smoke a brisket. they tell everyone else that.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 17, 2007)

food is a relative thing ... i learned in the navy - food is something to keep ya alive (try the usaf  survival course). but anyway - foil, oven, etc ain't cheating if yer cooking fer money.it's all about the taste & the plate & presentation.. ya can go to the best rest. in the country & get a purty plate for $300- me i'm all about tender and a  purty plate ( thats a full one)- thats just me ....


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 26, 2014)

i use a smoker all the time and cooking at 225 even is way to hot.  you want to slow cook it no more than 175.  I smoke mine at 150 MAX.  i like the 6 hour smoke minimum.  The 8-12 hour smoke is the best but required every 2 hour injections and oiling.  Not that big of deal. Problem with smoking is dries meat out, so the more injections, the better. also, brining is the best way to keep meat moist.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2014)

I do have a suggestion , Play with your Smoker and find out how it works , ( does it spike at times , hold temp well , vent well and anything you could think of... learn your Unit) . Do Chickens till you're sick

of them , then graduate to Butts (veryforgiving and a great teacher) . When you can do a good job with these , then go do another Brisket.

A man and his Smoker must be in Harmony. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Drink Coffee , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , it doesn't fog your Head... LOL

Have fun and . . .


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 2, 2014)

jimboslice said:


> i use a smoker all the time and cooking at 225 even is way to hot.  you want to slow cook it no more than 175.  I smoke mine at 150 MAX.  i like the 6 hour smoke minimum.  The 8-12 hour smoke is the best but required every 2 hour injections and oiling.  Not that big of deal. Problem with smoking is dries meat out, so the more injections, the better. also, brining is the best way to keep meat moist.


Please tell me that bumping a 4 1/2 year old post and offering this advice is some kind of joke.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 2, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Please tell me that bumping a 4 1/2 year old post and offering this advice is some kind of joke.



4 1/2? More like 7 1/2...

I agree about the advice... If your MAX temp is 150 how are you going to get that brisket to 205?


----------

